# Klipschorn 2 way need active crossover help



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello, this is my first experience with a active crossover. I don't know if this should be posted here or over on the minidsp forum, or REW forum. Here is what I am working with, Klipschorn bass bins, EV hp640 with Faital pro hf200 drivers, Minidsp. I do have REW downloaded, if that will help. I am only working on one speaker now as I currently only own one MC2505. Once I can save up I will get another MC2505 or something else down the road. I currently have my measurement mic 3 feet from the speaker approx 4 feet up. I will post the first measurement when I get home. But want to know what else I should do to make sure I get the right measurement. 

Thanks


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

some graphs, First one is with limits from 100hz to 1000hz, the second is a from 40hz to 16000hz. If anyone can give me advice that would be great.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Looks like the setup needs some work. Can you post more about the capabilities/specs of each piece of the speaker you are integrating with the minidsp? Which minidsp do you have?


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

The bass bin is the Klipschorn bass bin, I don't the actual specs as I don't think they have been posted just for the bass bin but I would think since the factory specs are from 33hz to 17k hz at 105 db 1 watt 1 meter, but since I removed the mid/tweeter(actually never had them). The original crossover point is around 400hz, I read that with equing, it can be equed up to 500hz, all so the site says the crossover frequency for the bass bin to mid is 450hz.. Hope that helps with the bass bin, as for the horn, it is the EV Hp640. Heres a link on the EV horn,


http://pdf.textfiles.com/manuals/STARINMANUALS/Bosch - EV/HP640.pdf


and for the Faital Pro

http://www.faitalpro.com/products/HF_Drivers/product_details/index.php?id=502030151

I have seen plots proving the Faital pro can handle down to 400hz without problems

I have the 2x4 minidsp, with advance 2 way crossover.

Hope all this helps let me know if you need any info.


----------

